# The British Stickmaking Guild.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am a US member of the British Stickmaking Guild. It is just one of a number of stickmaking culbs or guilds in the UK. They offer a digital membership for which I get a digital copy of their quarterly SBG magazine. It is a small, 48 to 50 page publication with a lot of how to information. I wish I could get to some of their events. They will have 18 area show / competitions this year ending a large national show and national competition in October, I think. I wish we had a large national stickmaing group in the states. The American National Cane Club Is a dedicated group of stick makers but is a small group baised in Pennsylvania with a few of others members like my self that are spred around the country. Both group have Facebook sites if you would like to check them out.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

The magazine is probably worth the price of admission. I found this place looking for ideas for my own sticks. DR


----------

